# Military Humor



## kmfw160 (Jan 10, 2017)

After 43 years on this planet as a USMC brat, Army Reservist & Active Army 21 yr career it's hard to not have the military leak into most situations in life lol. Here are some different things I found humorous and hopefully ya'll will too.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 10, 2017)

*LOL I like it !!! * 
and thank you and your family for your dedicated service :USA1:

U.S. Navy (Ret) 21 years







.


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Johnny and right back at ya!...and thanks to all the military vets here on tinboats for their service too!
I would be remiss if I didn't send a thanks out to my brothers in law enforcement. Ya'll have an incredible job that is thankless much of the time...I assure you there are more people than you can imagine praying for your safety.


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for your service gentlemen. 

US Army 1983-2004


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 10, 2017)

"AMERICANS", "ETA, 2 minutes", "MOPP level 4", and "Found the LT". The four best pics posted.
Had a platoon leader years ago that "Found" reminded me of him. (He was a college-boy officer with no common sense.)

Roger, 21 years, Iowa Army Guard, retired Sgt.


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 13, 2017)

:LOL2: 
1LTs are the funniest...we(the E-6 mafia lol) always messed with them....especially the ring-knockers


----------



## Johnny (Jan 13, 2017)

one of my favorite "mess with the officers" was . . . . . 

what makes the starboard light red ??
is it a red bulb and clear lense or a red lense with a clear bulb ??


yeah - it's a Navy thing


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 14, 2017)

And they'd be thinking about what makes it red, not about the fact that the _starboard_ light is green.

Roger


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 14, 2017)

In the 70's I was stationed at a NATO base in Germany. My supervisor was a Navy guy who told me one of the pranks that they used to play on new seamen was to send them to get a fallopian tube*. As all the sailors knew the joke the seaman would be sent from one place looking for it and it could go on a long time.


*  fallopian tube - (in a female mammal) either of a pair of tubes along which eggs travel from the ovaries to the uterus.


----------



## enginerd (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Ensign, can you go ask the engineers for a bucket of prop-wash? And don't forget to keep your eye peeled for the mail buoy, the CO is expecting a package.

We also convinced one Ensign to go stand on the pier wrapped in aluminum foil so we could "calibrate the radar."


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 15, 2017)

...some oldies but goodies, Army style...
-'hey private go ask (some SFC/E-7 that is cool :wink: ) for the radio, ask him for a PRC/E8; pronounced 'prick e eight'. lmfao
- hey private go ask supply for the keys to the hanger basement. Lmao
-go get me a box of flight-line


----------



## kbish (Jan 23, 2017)

Send a private to supply to get a box of grid squares or to retrieve some chemlight batteries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## FormerParatrooper (Feb 3, 2017)

Have to love the gamma goat

When I was a young Pv2 fresh to my unit, I was sent to get hay for the goats in the motor pool. I fell for it.... Later the same Sgt sent me for a bucket of smoke, I returned with a bucket with dry ice from the mess hall and some water


----------

